# Load Balancing für Tomcat Server



## Deacon_Frost (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gernen einen "kleinen" Linux Apache als Load Balancer vor 2 Windows Machinen mit Apache / Tomcat platzieren.

Ich beschäftige mich nun mit den Paramteren stickysession und route. 

An verschiedenen Stellen habe ich gelesen, das man den Tomcat diese Parameter in der Konfiguration mitgeben kann, damit der User immer durch den Load Balancer während einer Session auf den gleichen Backend Server vermittelt wird.

Hat hier jemand etwas erfahrung mit oder findet womöglich eine deutsche Übersetzung der Problematik. Bei mir funktioniert soweit alles nur weiß ich eben nicht wie ich die "systeme" mit den Load Balancing - Einstellung verdrahte   habe ich lange.

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

gruss


----------

